# How to use the powder form of pectic enzymes



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 5, 2010)

How do you use powder pectic enzymes? I have only used the liquid - and now i have the powder form.

Do you dissolve in a sample of must or just sprinkle it on top of the fruit?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 5, 2010)

That is all I have used so far and I've just sprinkled it on top of the must. Then I would stir enough to get it to dissolve into the liquid.
It works great for me.
You could probably dissolve it either in some of the juice or a small amout of water if you prefer to. It's just the act of getting it in there with the berries or fruit.


----------



## BobF (Sep 5, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> How do you use powder pectic enzymes? I have only used the liquid - and now i have the powder form.
> 
> Do you dissolve in a sample of must or just sprinkle it on top of the fruit?


 
I use a *small* amount of must - just enough to wet the PE and mix it until it's a paste. Then I add more must must and stir it up good.

This is the best method *I* have found to keep it from clumping.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

Its best to Hydrate it 1st.. 1/2tsp per gallon.. adding more will NOT hurt


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 5, 2010)

Does it matter if the must or water is cold, hot, or just room temp?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just sprinkle it on top and stir. Never had a problem


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Does it matter if the must or water is cold, hot, or just room temp?


room temp is good.
do not put in boiling water (no need) dissolves easy.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 5, 2010)

I just drop a half teaspoon in and give it a little stir. But after reading the above, I guess you can do it any way you like.


----------



## Luc (Sep 6, 2010)

I always use powdered enzymes. Store them in the fridge and you can keep them for a long time.

Enzymes work better at high temperatures.
Any temperature between 68 degrees F (20 celsius) and 104 degrees F (40 celsius) will do the trick. At the higher temperatures they work faster or you will need to add less of them.
At the lower end of the tempearture range you will need to wait longer (at least 24 hours) or add more to get the job done.

I sprinkle them on top of the must and then stir them in. That has the advantage that they mix well into the must and that the must is aerated.

Read this:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html

and you will learn a lot about the pectic enzymes.

Luc


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2010)

Tanks LUC,

Great article.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 6, 2010)

The pectic enzymes really work well. Before adding to my jalapeno primary the peppers were very firm. Within hours they softened up substantially and you could tell they were working. I use the liquid. I never knew there was a powder form until a few months ago.

Wine making talk-always learning


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 6, 2010)

Luc said:


> I always use powdered enzymes. Store them in the fridge and you can keep them for a long time.



So the powder form needs to be stored in the fridge - i knew the liquid form did. I have had this on the shelf for a few months - is it still alright if i put it in the fridge now?

Will the pectic still work?


----------

